# Dialer-Lösung?



## Anonymous (26 Januar 2002)

hallo leute,
ich habe mir zu dem thema dialer-software mal in juristischer hinsicht meine gedanken gemacht. der knackpunkt liegt wohl bei der frage, ob die telekom an den service provider überweist, bevor der kunde seine telekom-rechnung bezahlt oder aber nicht. würde die telekom als eine art inkasso-unternehmer auftreten, und erst an den betreiber der dialer-bezahlen, wenn sie selbst das geld vom endkunden überwiesen bekommen hat, dann könnte man der telekom einwenden, dass es sich um eine forderung handelt, die durch computerbetrug zustande gekommen ist. der fall einer solchen einwendung gegen die telekom ist meines wissens aber noch nicht entschieden worden. das stets angeführte urteil des lg berlin, ist hier nicht einschlägig. denn dort wurde die diale-software bewusst heruntergeladen.
auf jeden fall sollte versucht werden, sich direkt an die telekom zu halten, da der betreiber der dialer-software meist aus staaten stammt, in denen effektiver rechtsschutz so gut wie nicht besteht (panama, gibraltar, usw.)....

ich werde versuchen, euch auf dem laufenden zu halten..


----------



## Heiko (26 Januar 2002)

Die Vorgehensweise der Telekom wird man vermutlich nicht so schnell herausbekommen...
Die .T... ist bei der Sache eh fein raus, da Du beim Vertrag dafür unterschreibst, daß Du für die Kosten Deines Anschlusses ausschließlich selbst verantwortlich bist.
Und da es bei 0190-Nummern durchaus üblich zu sein scheint, das Geld erst vier Wochen später auszuzahlen (was man aus den Webseiten diverser Anbieter nachlesen kann), wird die .T... vermutlich auch erst nach Erhalt des Geldes überweisen. Alles andere wäre IMHO eh dumm, da die Einspruchsquote systembedingt recht hoch sein dürfte. Dies würde - sollte die .T... vor Eingang des Geldes vom Kunden zahlen - immense Außenstände schaffen und der schwarze Peter wäre bei der Telekom.


----------



## Anonymous (26 Januar 2002)

da muss ich jetzt aber widersprechen. laut bgh ist vertragsleistung der dtag das herstellen und erhaltung einer vom kunden gewollten verbindung. sofern die verbindung aber nicht bewusst zu stande gekommen ist, also durch unbemerkten download der software, handelt der telekom-kunde stremg genommen noch nicht einmal im juristischen sinne. ganz abgesehen davon, dass es an einem geschäfts- und erklärungswillen fehlt. voraussetzung um sich eine leistung zurechnen zu lassen sind zwei punkte: eine (meist äusserlich sichtbare) handlung und ein wille hierzu. an beidem fehlt es hier.
für den missbrauch durch kappen der leitung durch einen dritten muss man ja auch nicht bezahlen, sofern einem der beweis gelingt, dass die leitung tatsächlich manupuliert worden ist.
die entscheidende frage im bereich der sich selbstständig herunterladenden dialer-software dürfte daher sein: kann der verbraucher der telekom die einwendung entgegenhalten, dass die vermeintliche forderung eines service providers durch einen straftatbestand zustandegekommen ist?

entschieden hat die rechtsprechung bisher nur die frage, ob die einwendung der sittenwidrigkeit dem inkasso-betreiber dtag entgegengehalten werden kann. zurecht  wurde dies verneint, dass der kunde jedesmal selbst mitgewirkt hat an dem entstehen der forderung und an der herstellung der telefon- bzw. onlineverbindung...

die hier aufgeworfene lösung basiert aber auf einem anderen sachverhalt .....


----------



## Heiko (26 Januar 2002)

Gut.

Nehmen wir das mal so hin. Interessant ist der Gedanke ja durchaus.

Nun die Frage: wer trägt die Beweislast. Vermutlich der Kunde. Das hieße also, der Kunde muß belegen, daß die Verbindung ohne seinen erklärten Willen zustand kam.
Leider löschen die meisten der Geschädigten in ihrer Panik den Dialer oder formatieren auch schon mal die gesamte Festplatte. Ein Beweis sollte also nur relativ schwer gelingen.

Zudem tut sich die Rechtsprechung mit der ganzen Thematik noch relativ schwer...


----------



## Anonymous (26 Januar 2002)

sicher obliegt die beweislast demjenigen, der sich auf die rechtswidrigkeit beruft. in den meisten fällen aber ist es ja so, dass der user erst durch die telekom-rechnung von dem dialer erfährt. insofern wäre dann noch zeit genug, die festplatte auszubauen und sie erst mal nicht weiter zu benutzen. 
wer den dialer schon gelöscht hat, der sollte zumindest rauskriegen, woher er denn diesen hat. findet man die seite wieder, dann stehen die chancen wieder recht gut. denn in diesem fall würde es wahrscheinlich wieder zu einer beweislast umkehr kommen, sofern man tatsächlich die bloße möglichkeite des unbemerkten downloads des dialers nachweisen kann. und damit wäre dann wohl so ein verfahren gewonnen, da der betreiber der 0190-nummer wohl niemals einem solchen verfahren auf seiten der telekom beitreten würde.

so hoffnungslos scheint die sache also gar nicht zu sein. dafür scheint auch zu sprechen, dass das interesse der telekom in einem solchen fall an einer gerichtlichen entscheidung nicht sehr groß zu sein scheint .....


----------



## Heiko (26 Januar 2002)

Jetzt müßte man also nur noch die Leute finden, die den Kampf gegen die Telekom aufnehmen...


----------



## Devilfrank (27 Januar 2002)

...wobei hier der Denkansatz als solcher verquer liegt. Die Telekom stellt lt. Vertrag nur die technische Möglichkeit der telefonischen Selbstwahl zur Verfügung. Schließlich wird die Verbindung nicht wie zu Omas Zeiten per Hand vermittelt. Welche Verbindung der Nutzer dieser technischen Einrichtung herstellt obliegt somit nicht der Kontrolle/ dem Einfluß des Diensteanbieters. Aus meiner Sicht überläßt also die Telekom gegen Entgelt ihre technischen Anlagen zur temporären Nutzung. Es verbleibt somit beim Nutzer für die Korrektheit der Verbindung Sorge zu tragen. Es bleibt also nur die Möglichkeit des Schadensersatzanspruchs gegen denjenigen, der diesen Dialer unaufgefordert und vom Nutzer ungewollt auf dessen Rechner installiert usw.usf.


----------



## Heiko (27 Januar 2002)

Ich bin zu wenig Jurist um hier wirklich kompetent Auskunft geben zu können, aber nach meinem Kenntnisstand hat von der Telekom (oder einem anderen Netzbetreiber) noch kein 0190-Opfer Geld zurückbekommen.

Wenn eine Rückzahlung erfolgte, dann immer vom Anbieter der 0190-Nummer.


----------



## Anonymous (27 Januar 2002)

ich habe vergessen: ihr geht ja von der rückzahlung des geldes aus. wer vor überprüfung der telekomrechnung schon abbuchen lässt, ist sicher selbst daran schuld. für diesen fall gilt das vorhergesagt natürlich nicht. einwendungen kann ich eben nur bei noch geltend gemachtem zahlungsanspruch des inkasso-betreibers. nicht jedoch, wenn diese forderung durch erfüllung nicht mehr akut ist .....


----------



## Heiko (27 Januar 2002)

Moment, bei Zahlung durch Lastschrift besteht ja eine für den Kunden kostenfreie Rückbuchungsmöglichkeit um die Rechnung in Ruhe prüfen zu können.
Insofern kann man von "Erfüllung" doch erst nach Ablauf der 6 Wochen sprechen. Vorher ist das Geld ja nur latent beim Rechnungssteller...

Oder wie siehst Du das?


----------



## Anonymous (27 Januar 2002)

das mag schon sein. aber wenn der inkassobetreiber das geld weiterleitet, dann kann er sich meist, und natürlich unterläge das wieder einer prüfung, auf entreicherung berufen. aus sicht des inkasso-unternehmers ja auch verständlich. wieso erst eine forderung ohne gegenwehr eintreiben, die forderung an den inhaber weiterleiten, um dann noch der gefahr sich aussetzen zu müssen, das bereits eingezogene wieder zurückzahlen zu müssen? würde ja im falle des gibraltar-dialers bedeuten, dass sich die telekom von denen das geld holen müsste. das ist wohl in der regel nicht zumutbar, so dass die einrede der entreicherung hier wohl voll greifen würde ...


----------



## Devilfrank (28 Januar 2002)

...und immer noch läuft diese Diskussion am eigentlichen Grundproblem vorbei. Meines Wissens ist die Telekom zum Inkasso auch für Fremdanbieter verdonnert worden, da sie die quasi Monopolstellung im Festnetz nicht aufgeben will. Insofern wird der entsprechende Rechnungsbetrag nur "durchgeleitet". Somit ist sie nicht der Rechnungssteller, der wegen überhöhter oder betrügerischer Absicht herangezogen werden kann. Wer nun die Telekomrechnung bemängelt kann nur die Nutzungsentgelte der Telekom selbst rügen. Bei Nichtzahlung erfolgt demzufolge ein Verstoß gegen die AGB´s der Telekom, was schnell die technische Sperrung des Anschlusses zur Folge haben dürfte. Unbestritten dabei ist das Durchgriffsrecht auf den ursprünglichen Rechnungssteller, wobei wir wieder am Anfang der Diskussion wären... :cry:


----------



## Heiko (28 Januar 2002)

> Nothing ever happens, nothing happens at all
> The needle returns to the start of the song
> And we all sing along like before


Del Amitri - _Nothing ever happens_


----------



## Anonymous (28 Januar 2002)

nun mal was grundsätzliches: unbestritten ist, dass es möglich ist, einwendungen gegen den inkassobetreiber geltend zu machen. mal ganz übertrieben: wer bei illegalem glückspiel geld verliert, der muss ganz sicher nicht einem inkasso-betreiber erst das geld zahlen, um es später vom glückspielgegner wieder zurückzufordern. hier ist es dem schuldner bereits möglich, dem inkasso-betreiber einzuwenden, die forderung sei sittenwidrig. nun ist der fall des selbstständigen an- oder einwählens im 0190-bereich eine selbstschädigung, die, so der BGH, dem schuldner nicht die möglichkeit gibt, einwendungen dem inkassobetreiber, nämlich der telekom, entgegenzuhalten. aber dies ist doch nicht abschließend der fall. so sind einwendungen wegen anzapfen ganz herrschend anerkannt.... werde euch alle über den fortgang des verfahrens informieren.


----------



## Heiko (28 Januar 2002)

Super.

Wenn ich das richtig deute, dann hast Du bereits ein Verfahren laufen.
Kannst Du dazu mal ein paar Rahmendaten veröffentlichen damit nicht alles so im luftleeren Raum schwebt?


----------



## Anonymous (28 Januar 2002)

na ja, leider haben sich die gegnerischen anwälte noch nicht zu der frage geäussert, ob wir das ding entscheiden lassen sollen. könnte in anbetracht um die geringe summe auch in deren interesse sein, dass man ein solches urteil lieber nicht erzwingt. der sachverhalt ist kurz folgender: dialer auf festplatte, ohne eigenes zutun. rechnung der telekom flatterte ins hausm abgebucht war bereits, aber ist wieder zurückgebucht worden. allerdings nur der entsprechende betrag. der rest der rehnung wurde dort belassen. von sperre des anschlusses kann übrigens keine rede sein! derzeit läuft die korrespondenz zur frage, ob denn die 0190-urteile anwendung finden können oder nicht. "schaun´mer mal" würde man wohl sagen ....

ich werde weiter berichten!


----------



## Bianca (19 Februar 2002)

Hallo,
hier wird zwar schon sehr juristisch geredet und trotzdem schalte ich mich als Laie auch hier noch ein, vielleicht hilft es ja:
Als ich der Telekom berichtete, daß über den Anbieter Nexnet zwei nicht kontaktierte 0190 Nummern auf meiner Rechnung stünden, hat man mir ganz lapidar gesagt, daß die Telekom lediglich Inkasso-Unternehmen sei und nicht verantwortlich. Ich solle mich eben an Nexnet richten, die behaupten, daß definitiv von unserem Festnetz aus diese Nummern angewählt worden seien und technisch alles o.k. ist. Ich sollte doch mal von der T die Leitung checken lassen.
Ein Artikel der PC Zeitschrift Chip 03/2002 lautet nach
Zitat der Münchner Rechtsanwältin Heike Sommer:
Nur wenn ein hinreichender Verdacht vorliegt, daß der Kunde den Dienst nicht benutzt hat oder vom Anbieter nicht über die Kosten aufgeklärt wurde, kommt die Telekom in die Beweispflicht. Sie muss belegen, daß zwischen dem Verbraucher und 0190-Betreiber ein Vertrag zustande kam.
Beides ist bei mir ja nicht der Fall gewesen. Außerdem sollte jeder, dem so etwas wiederfahren ist, sofort Anzeige machen und das dem Verbraucherschutz melden. Da das aber noch nicht genügend Leute tun, werden wir uns immer als Einzelfall darstellen und uns nur in Foren wie diesem hier bewegen (nichts gegen das Forum!). Schön, daß es sie gibt, aber es muss juristisch etwas geschehen und dafür sind noch nicht genügend öffentliche Anzeigen vorhanden.
Bianca


----------



## Heiko (19 Februar 2002)

Ein erster Schritt sind eben Foren wie diese. Man macht die Problematik öffentlich und Gleichgesinnte finden sich. Dann gibts einen immer besseren Austausch und schließlich kann man was bewegen.
Dieses Forum ist zwar nur ein kleiner Schritt und ein kleiner Baustein, aber sicher ein wichtiger.
Das Hauptproblem ist momentan halt nicht der Dialer, sondern eher die Art, wie er an den Mann/die Frau gebracht wird.
Immer mehr Dialer selbst sind rechtlich nicht oder nur kaum zu beanstanden.


----------

